
iOS 9 Content Blockers: Impact  Analysis and Mitigating Strategies - shawndumas
http://10up.com/blog/2015/ios-9-content-blockers-analysis-whitepaper/
======
st3fan
The point about content blockers working in apps like Chrome and ESPN is
wrong. Only Safari and the new SafariWebBiewController.

------
dang
We changed the url from [http://10up.com/blog/2015/ios-9-content-blockers-
analysis-wh...](http://10up.com/blog/2015/ios-9-content-blockers-analysis-
whitepaper/), which points to this.

Edit: changed back to
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_VOAxZAcvemVDM1bTFpUnItM00...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_VOAxZAcvemVDM1bTFpUnItM00/view?pli=1)
since people seemed to prefer that.

~~~
PopeOfNope
Can I ask why? The original site has a good discussion, explanation and
summary of the pdf. It's not like the site is clickbait with a "here's the
pdf" line and nothing else.

~~~
dang
It seemed less substantive, and we often switch to original sources in cases
like this (as the guidelines mention, they're preferred).

Not a strong opinion in this case, though; happy to change it back.

~~~
PopeOfNope
Thanks :)

